# Cunningham-Design Nishiki Cascade



## AJ-Miata (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi Folks - 

First post. Glad to find this forum.

I bought this Nishiki Cascade "Deadagonia" (pics attached) because I thought it looked cool, but other than that I don't know a whole lot about the bike. It says "Richard Cunningham Design" on the top tube. I beleive Cunningham is now the editor of Mountain Bike Action magazine. Maybe someone here might know something more about this bike?

It has a unique rear subframe / chainstays that give you a ton of clearance. It has an old-style Answer Manitou fork (that I need help with). Most of the components look like good quality / high-end for the day (Shimano crank, Exage shifters, Shimano hubs). The coolest thing is the bright yellow (chartreuse) paint with multi-colored splatters everywhere (even over some of the components!!!).

The fork needs some help. It's an old Answer Manitou that looks to have a lot of parts machined out of billet aluminum. The fork and the cool frame are the things that most attracted me to the bike. The fork says "Easton E9" at the bottom. But it has worn out elastomer bushing inside it. The tubes are straight and not scored and everything works smoothly, but they were shot - the fork was permanently bottomed out. I cut some springs to fit inside it for now, but would like to restore it to correct operation. Anybody know where to get the replacement elastomers? Or can somebody tell me a durometer spec so I can make my own?

It has some kind of Shimano thumb shifters integrated with the brake levers. Each shifter has two levers, both facing you and you push them with your thumb. The top one is smaller and goes in the direction of the deraileur springs. The big one on the bottom pushes against the spring. These don't work too well and I was thinking about putting more modern shifters on the bike, but not sure if that would devalue it, if the bike has any value at all. Rebuild them? (haven't figured out how) Replace them? Advice?

Other than the fork, the thing handles wonderfully, in some ways better than my full-suspension Diamondback I use regularly. I don't really want to ride this Nishiki too much until I get the fork fixed. Would also be nice to fix the shifters.

Actually, is this bike even worth trying to restore? Or should I just leave it alone?

- Many thanks, AJ


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

This was a pretty low end Nishiki. An earlier owner has swapped out some parts, like the rear brakes, cranks, and forks. It should be a fun ride though I'd confirm that the forks still work, but no real monetary value.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I'll second BP's thoughts.

The fork might have some value as it's the first generation Answer made Manitou. You might be able to find coil conversion kits for it, or mod some elastomers to work.

The frame is nothing 'collectable' per say, but the cool factor is up a bit with the loud paint and elevated chain stays.

Richard Cunningham is also responsible for Mantis bikes...of which some of the design ques for this bike are from.

Sounds like the parts are pretty low end. Personally I'd single speed it. If you love the way it rides, up grade the parts. If you don't plan to ride it much, just leave it as is. 

Just my humble $.02


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

FYI: The cranks seem to be Deore XT M730 - a good crank. The rear brakes seem like an upgrade too, but it is hard to tell from the picture.

I threw a first gen Manitou fork out last week! Now I hear its valuable


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

bushpig said:


> FYI: The cranks seem to be Deore XT M730 - a good crank. The rear brakes seem like an upgrade too, but it is hard to tell from the picture.
> 
> I threw a first gen Manitou fork out last week! Now I hear its valuable


Come on dude, you know better. 

I guess it'd depend on what crown/steer was on there.


----------



## grawbass (Aug 23, 2004)

Thats a pretty decent bike. Not high-end but not crap either. I like the frame. The cranks and brakes are pretty nice. Those shifters sometimes get gummed up when the original grease inside thickens over time. You can open them up from the bottom and clean out the old grease with some type of liquid degreaser, then regrease with a light grease (lithium?)

The fork is kinda cool. I wouldn't suggest using springs in it due to the pogo stick effect. Those forks need the inherent damping of the elastomers. Exact replacement elastomers will be hard to find, but you can take elastomers from another fork and cut them to fit.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Actually the most valuable bit to first generation manitous is the manual and/or box that came with it. Manitou's originally had a LIFETIME warranty on elastomers. So... as I understand it from others who've approached Manitou about that... they replace your Manitou 1 with a new model Manitou fork, usually something like an Axle, but still... that old fork could still be worth something...if you kept the manual/box.


----------



## erkan (Jan 18, 2004)

Nice bike. I would buy it if it was the right prize.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DeeEight said:


> Actually the most valuable bit to first generation manitous is the manual and/or box that came with it. Manitou's originally had a LIFETIME warranty on elastomers. So... as I understand it from others who've approached Manitou about that... they replace your Manitou 1 with a new model Manitou fork, usually something like an Axle, but still... that old fork could still be worth something...if you kept the manual/box.


Now you tell me! I had _two_ of those boxes! Both had the gold 'lifetime warranty' sticker on them.
I used them for shipping.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I have both a box and a manual.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

DeeEight said:


> I have both a box and a manual.


D8 Wins again!


----------



## grawbass (Aug 23, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Now you tell me! I had _two_ of those boxes! Both had the gold 'lifetime warranty' sticker on them.
> I used them for shipping.


Maybe the people you shipped them to kept them for some reason and maybe if you asked nice they would send them back to you.


----------



## grawbass (Aug 23, 2004)

bushpig said:


> D8 Wins again!


Who's the big big winner? 

By the way I just noticed that behind the pig in your avatar is a Ground Control tire. Nice.


----------



## AJ-Miata (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks to all for your comments. I spent a little more time with the bike over the weekend, stripping all cables and lubing. I had already rebuilt the bottom end, steering stem, fork, and hubs.

Per Grawbass' suggestion, I tried to pull apart the thumb shifter for the chainwheel derailleur, but couldn't see how to get it apart. Instead I sprayed the living piss out of it with Tri-Flow and that seems to have helped substantially. It's still a little finicky and hard to shift from the largest chainwheel to the middle one reliably - it likes to go right to the granny gear about 1/3 of the time.

The forks have springs in there with so much preload that basically all it can do is move about an inch when you hammer it - no pogoing, but it kind of slams when it extends back, even though I put a bushing in there to soften that. Not really sure how those old elastomer forks were supposed to work because I've never had one apart before.

Surprised you folks think this was such a low end bike. It's actually very light weight. Haven't weighed it, but it is lighter than my wife's old steel Trek 720 with the skinny hybrid tires. And did I mention that it has butted tubing and says "Made in the USA" on it?

Finally, does anybody have any idea when this bike was built???

Thanks again for your comments. - Cheers, AJ


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DeeEight said:


> I have both a box and a manual.


Have you tried sending back a worked over Manitou 1 to get a brand new replacement? Then hock the new fork on eBay!

Mo money! Mo money! Mo money!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

AJ-Miata said:


> Surprised you folks think this was such a low end bike. It's actually very light weight. Haven't weighed it, but it is lighter than my wife's old steel Trek 720 with the skinny hybrid tires. And did I mention that it has butted tubing and says "Made in the USA" on it?
> 
> Finally, does anybody have any idea when this bike was built???
> 
> Thanks again for your comments. - Cheers, AJ


Well yeah...you're compairing it to a Trek 720! 
(The other reason is that a lot of us are bike snobs in this particular forum.  )

Your bike should be about a 1991.


----------



## grawbass (Aug 23, 2004)

AJ-Miata said:


> Thanks to all for your comments. I spent a little more time with the bike over the weekend, stripping all cables and lubing. I had already rebuilt the bottom end, steering stem, fork, and hubs.
> 
> Per Grawbass' suggestion, I tried to pull apart the thumb shifter for the chainwheel derailleur, but couldn't see how to get it apart. Instead I sprayed the living piss out of it with Tri-Flow and that seems to have helped substantially. It's still a little finicky and hard to shift from the largest chainwheel to the middle one reliably - it likes to go right to the granny gear about 1/3 of the time.
> 
> ...


I don't think people think its such a low end bike, just not high end. Its kind of in the middle. Mostly due to the components, not the frame. Exage and Deore or LX is pretty mid range. People around here usually consider XT and XTR high end....or Suntour XC Pro.

The frame being butted and made in the US puts it mid to upper mid. Usually high end frames are not only butted but also name brand tubing and if you're a bike snob, then maybe only the best brand name tubing, such as Tange Prestige or True Temper OX Gold and later OX Platinum.

Anyway, its a decent bike....just ride it and have fun.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

AJ-Miata said:


> And did I mention that it has butted tubing and says "Made in the USA" on it?


Raleigh, who owned Nishiki at the time your bike was built, had an assembly factory in Kent, WA. They imported all parts and frames - except some of the Technium stuff which they bonded there - then painted the frames and then assembled the bike there. Therefore, in the eyes of the 'mercan gubment, they can then slap on a "made in the USA" decal.

And the Deadagonia sticker was not a Nishiki thing. It's a play on Patagonia.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

AJ-Miata said:


> The forks have springs in there with so much preload that basically all it can do is move about an inch when you hammer it - no pogoing, but it kind of slams when it extends back, even though I put a bushing in there to soften that. Not really sure how those old elastomer forks were supposed to work because I've never had one apart before.


It's definitely a Manitou 1. I have the manual wich has the exploded fork view in it at home. I'm out of town right now, but I can scan it when I get home late this week.

The springs are not stock. Originally it came with only elastomers in it. The springs will top out harshly since there's no rebound on the fork (elastomers where the dampening system, as they have a slower return rate).

I'll post the scan this weekend.


----------



## AJ-Miata (Aug 17, 2006)

laffeaux said:


> It's definitely a Manitou 1. I have the manual wich has the exploded fork view in it at home. I'm out of town right now, but I can scan it when I get home late this week.
> 
> The springs are not stock. Originally it came with only elastomers in it. The springs will top out harshly since there's no rebound on the fork (elastomers where the dampening system, as they have a slower return rate).
> 
> I'll post the scan this weekend.


Many thanks!!!

The springs are not stock at all. I took them out of another fork just to make them work a little bit, with little thought to actual engineering.

I will really appreciate it if you can scan the manual for me. Big help. :thumbsup:


----------



## rjones (Aug 25, 2006)

*replacement elastomer*

Have you had any luck finding replacement parts for the easton e9?


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

I thnk there is some connection between Kuwahara and Nishiki and my thought is that Kuwahara may have produced a number of the Nishiki mountain bikes (for Raleigh ?) just as they produced bicycles under a number of other names such as Azuki and Apollo and for companies like Schwinn and Puch.

Kuwahara was manufacturing bicycles long before they ever put their own name on a machine and the older Kuwahara branded models tend to be made to a very high standard with excellent materials.

Nishikis have always tended to have been built to good standards and although we don't see many Nishiki mountain bikes here in Canada (they'd be branded as Kuwaharas) their road bikes are much sought after especially for SS and fixed gear conversions.

I own an '87 Kuwahara Cascade and the use of the same model name also implies some connection between Kuwahara / Nishiki / Raleigh. The Kuwahara Cascade has always been a serious cross country touring bike and the '87 model was built on Ishiwata quad butted chromoly tubing.

Even the less expensive Kuwaharas came on quality double butted tubing and surpassed the quality of many other bicycle makers... I cannot comment on their current production models as I have yet to check any of them out.

My Cascade...


----------



## rockhound (Dec 19, 2005)

I had a similar style Nishiki that was a pearlescent white with a matching straight blade rigid fork. From what I understand it was a full XT bike when new...

Anyone know much about this particular bike?


----------



## Arran (Jan 27, 2006)

rockhound said:


> I had a similar style Nishiki that was a pearlescent white with a matching straight blade rigid fork. From what I understand it was a full XT bike when new...
> 
> Anyone know much about this particular bike?


Sounds very much like you had an '89 Alien. Good thing you don't have it any more... i'd have to kill you for it. :skep:


----------



## carnetorta (Aug 1, 2004)

that nishiki alien looks like a chumba evo!!


----------



## rockhound (Dec 19, 2005)

Arran said:


> Sounds very much like you had an '89 Alien. Good thing you don't have it any more... i'd have to kill you for it. :skep:


The frame and fork were in excellent condition...I sold it to a guy in my local club who was going to make it a SS.


----------



## AJ-Miata (Aug 17, 2006)

If anybody is curious, Laffeaux posted scans of the original Manitou fork assembly drawings over in this thread: Elastomer forks - pictures????.

I have found urethane elastomer material in rods and tubes with various durometer (hardness) specs. What I don't have is what the original durometer specs were for the various parts. The materials aren't all that expensive, so I will probably blow $50 and experiment a little. Will post my results later (few weeks) if anybody is interested.

- Cheers, AJ


----------



## Miggy Mann (Mar 31, 2018)

I've owned the Cascade, two aliens and now a Raleigh Alien. I've owned others but the way these bikes handle downhill I'll never go back to standard bikes... I'll take elevated chain stay bikes every day, if you've never riden one you'll never know. Richard work on these bikes is legendary and only a few got to know these bikes well enough to discover it's secrets... I've never had any other bikes that grip the ground like my aliens. Best downhill bike ever!


----------

